
Ask HN: What browser zoom level do you use on HN? - SimeVidas
I use ~179% (1.35 via Firefox’s flag, combined with 133% via the standard zoom settings).
======
matbram
125% works well for me. I'm using a 22 inch monitor with a 1920x1080 screen
resolution.

------
wirddin
150%. Chrome has saved this zoom setting for me. Just tried 100%, and I had to
squint.

Even though HN now works great on mobile browsers, I remember I had to zoom in
on mobile earlier. Guess they'll do something about this as well.

------
gpascii
100% or 90% on a laptop at 1366x768

------
tugberkk
I frequently change my computer's resolution, not for hackernews. But usually,
%110.

------
oftenwrong
100%

However, I set a minimum font size, so all pages have readable-size text by
default.

------
tluyben2
75% (Chrome) on a MBP retina set to 'scaled, more space'.

------
Amir6
175 (browser not full screen only using 75% of a 27" display)

------
crispinh
175% on rMBP 13in (2560x1600), simulated 1680x1050.

------
hollerith
Currently 250%.

------
mbrock
175% on my laptop, full screen.

------
threesixandnine
120% on Macbook Air (Firefox)

------
dangrossman
150%

------
romanovcode
100\. I don't get it. It looks awful at 150.

------
DanBC
125% or 150%

------
tuananh
i use 125% on mbp retina 13

------
5xman
150%

